
WPA/WPA2 Hacked - philsof
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/10/16/every-wi-fi-device-risk-unprecedented-krack-attack-security/
======
towndrunk
"It would also not work on secured websites - those that use https at the
start of their web address instead of http."

Yet the telegraph.co.uk is serving http...

